# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  BitStarz

## zencasino5

BitStarz (Бит Старз) – европейское популярное азартное заведение, в которое можно играть часами и даже днями. Данный азартный клуб обладает обширной игровой коллекцией, в которую включено множество азартных игр. Также, казино располагает поощрительной и бонусной программами, как для новичков, так и для продвинутых азартных игроков. Сразу оставлю ссылку на данный ресурс: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В игровом заведении «Битстарз» можно зайти с компьютера, телефона или планшета. Неважно, с какого устройства вы заходите – дизайн и функционал казино будут одинаковыми. Также оптимизация казино для портативных устройств достаточно высока, вы сможете поиграть без затрат трафика в хорошем качестве.
Для более комфортной игры рекомендуется создать учетную запись, для этого достаточно зайти на главную страницу официального сайта и нажать на соответствующую кнопку. Это позволит вам получить доступ ко всем функциям клуба, а также открыть свой счет и играть на реальные денежные средства. Вы можете играть и без регистрации счета. В этом случае вам будет доступен демо-режим с условными деньгами. В демонстрационном режиме можно разобраться с правилами игры в казино и механикой разных игровых автоматов, не тратя реальные деньги.

----------

